# Another GTG sampler CD.



## ErinH

[deleted]


----------



## bigbubba

Nicely done man!


----------



## UNFORGIVEN

Awesome! 
Thank you


----------



## quickaudi07

Thank You... 500mb geezzz.. i remember back in the day when flash drives were 512 and the sticker price was over 75$ lol

I figure I'll shre


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## "that boy asad"

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## plcrides

preesh bro preesh thats thank you from 1982 haha


----------



## ErinH

1982... that's the year I was born.


----------



## thehatedguy

I remember 8" floppy disks...lol.



quickaudi07 said:


> Thank You... 500mb geezzz.. i remember back in the day when flash drives were 512 and the sticker price was over 75$ lol
> 
> I figure I'll shre


----------



## quickaudi07

Thank you very much for the media file, I have lunched that in my car the other day and i was amazed how it sounds, currently dont have a sub, but with mids kicking and hearing that punch on some of the songs sounded amazing. Cant wait till i get my sub back in!


----------



## Offroader5

This is an awesome group of songs.

Was thinking "what the hell" to the Kanye track, but it certainly does have some force behind it...so i guess it's ok to have on there 

Had only ever heard of Haim after seeing them on a Cochella cable show and didn't like them so much...but now hearing them on this list, it has me looking into their other stuff.

A lot of midbass punch coming out of these tracks 



quickaudi07 said:


> Thank you very much for the media file, I have lunched that in my car the other day and i was amazed how it sounds, currently dont have a sub, but with mids kicking and hearing that punch on some of the songs sounded amazing. Cant wait till i get my sub back in!


Without a sub, you're missing out on a lot of subtle lows in many of these tracks. When it comes to the Lorde track, you're missing out on a lot without a sub  (and it's not subtle)


----------



## BlueAc

I'm trying to download this to listen in my car, since most of my music is compressed crap. However, Im getting this message on my Mac "Safari can’t open the file “Erins NC 2014 GTG Disc.rar” because no available application can open it." anybody know what I'm doing wrong? Thx


----------



## ErinH

You need winrar to open it since it's a compressed (zipped) file.


----------



## Offroader5

I have 7 Zip and it worked fine for unpacking the file. Not sure if they have a Mac version.


----------



## J.novak

Thanks for sharing! Amazing play list!


----------



## BlueAc

bikinpunk said:


> You need winrar to open it since it's a compressed (zipped) file.





Offroader5 said:


> I have 7 Zip and it worked fine for unpacking the file. Not sure if they have a Mac version.



Ok... Thx. I'll try on my desktop.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

thehatedguy said:


> I remember 8" floppy disks...lol.


Me too! Shoot... I use to play tetris using punchcards~!


----------



## ErinH

Offroader5 said:


> Was thinking "what the hell" to the Kanye track, but it certainly does have some force behind it...so i guess it's ok to have on there
> 
> Had only ever heard of Haim after seeing them on a Cochella cable show and didn't like them so much...but now hearing them on this list, it has me looking into their other stuff.


Yes, that Kanye track gets down. Has some really cool panned effects for judging stereo width. FWIW, it was co-produced by Daft Punk (which would explain the odd noises and such ).

As for Haim, I had been reading about them for about a year now but didn't get their disc until a couple months ago. Been hooked since. I love their sound. It's very reminiscent of 70s/80s pop and a few tracks sound a lot like Fleetwood Mac, IMO.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> Yes, that Kanye track gets down. Has some really cool panned effects for judging stereo width. FWIW, it was co-produced by Daft Punk (which would explain the odd noises and such ).


I referred to it as "An assault on the senses" 
Play at high volume.


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> I referred to it as "An assault on the senses"
> Play at high volume.


Indeed.


----------



## Black Rain

I have been playing this Disc since I got it at the GTG, and its an amazing collection of tracks. Alot of these tracks my truck SHINE with dynamics and impact. 

Like Kendal and you have said, that Kanye track is "An assault on the senses". Boy does it get low. It will definitely test how strong of Lows your ride has. I know that mine can handle it, but there maybe others that are not powerful enough to really shine with it.

My favorites on here are:
#2 Trespassing (Adam Lambert)
#14 Yeezus (Kanye West)
#15 Royals (Lorde)
#16 Enter Sandman (Metallica)
#28 Rosanna (Toto)

There are plenty of awesome tracks, just I likes these the best in my truck.


----------



## bigfastmike

Wanna be DJ for my wedding? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07

Offroader5 said:


> This is an awesome group of songs.
> 
> Was thinking "what the hell" to the Kanye track, but it certainly does have some force behind it...so i guess it's ok to have on there
> 
> Had only ever heard of Haim after seeing them on a Cochella cable show and didn't like them so much...but now hearing them on this list, it has me looking into their other stuff.
> 
> A lot of midbass punch coming out of these tracks
> 
> 
> 
> Without a sub, you're missing out on a lot of subtle lows in many of these tracks. When it comes to the Lorde track, you're missing out on a lot without a sub  (and it's not subtle)


Yes I can't wait for my sub! I know I'm missing out. I played the tracks at home and I had some problems with the neighbors lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

Dammit Erin, now I HAVE to go get something that will convert FLAC...and hope the Beats in my Charger doesn't suck as bad as I think it does. LMAO


----------



## ErinH

PowerDbAmp is good for windows. But it's not free. 

XLD for Mac is awesome and is free.


----------



## quality_sound

I found one. I forget which one but it worked. Great disc, Erin! Nice mix and not boring "standards" for SQ. I like the longer cuts this time too. I know 60 seconds is really as long as you should go for critical listening, but I don't care. lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Yea, I decided to make these tracks a touch longer than the previous disc. It helps that I wasn't putting 30+ test tracks on this one.


----------



## ErinH

just a little bump before I take the link down.


----------



## quickaudi07

Good stuff man thanks once again

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjones

Thanks man, can't wait to try this out in my truck tomorrow.


----------



## jamesjones

quality_sound said:


> Dammit Erin, now I HAVE to go get something that will convert FLAC...and hope the Beats in my Charger doesn't suck as bad as I think it does. LMAO


I use foobar for mine, and it's free.


----------



## quality_sound

I'll DL that one too. I found another one that works well. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjones

Listened to this today while running some errands in my truck...very cool.

Who knew that "Go Deep" by Janet Jackson had such a nice tight baseline. My wife didn't even recognize the song. It gave the song some new life. She even requested it be added to our tailgate mix.

Did anybody else have missing tracks in their rar file? I'm going to reextract it to be sure but mine was missing some tracks.


----------



## ErinH

Are you sure they are missing or are you just assuming that due to the track title numbers? Some numbers aren't there; those tracks were removed and I didn't have time to retag them all to fix the missing numbers.


----------



## jamesjones

bikinpunk said:


> Are you sure they are missing or are you just assuming that due to the track title numbers? Some numbers aren't there; those tracks were removed and I didn't have time to retag them all to fix the missing numbers.


I'll double check when I get back to my desktop.


----------



## Rob4607

ok, for us older never burned a disc types what do I need to do to get this cd to play. I have it burned to a cd in the flac file type. I am guessing that I need to download a file converter to change it to.....

And that is where I am not sure what to do, I don't want to saveit to another file that I can't play. I have a Alpine 920HD that is supposed to play multiple formats but apparently this is not one of them. And the alpine sucks by the way, dodge it like the plague...

Thanks for any direction. I've never needed to burn cd's like this, normally download in media player and burn to cd or MP3.


----------



## jamesjones

Rob4607 said:


> ok, for us older never burned a disc types what do I need to do to get this cd to play. I have it burned to a cd in the flac file type. I am guessing that I need to download a file converter to change it to.....
> 
> And that is where I am not sure what to do, I don't want to saveit to another file that I can't play. I have a Alpine 920HD that is supposed to play multiple formats but apparently this is not one of them. And the alpine sucks by the way, dodge it like the plague...
> 
> Thanks for any direction. I've never needed to burn cd's like this, normally download in media player and burn to cd or MP3.


Download foobar (or any other flac to MP3 converter) convert files to desired bitrate (I use 328) and burn to CD or however else you get media on your HU.


----------



## burakol

love it! I have yet to hear this in my car but just by listening to it in my PC... man this is sweet...


----------



## JayinMI

Just downloaded this on to my Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4, since it's the only thing I have that plays FLAC's natively. lol

Guess I'll have to get finished with the current build so I can start on the tablet install with optical to my BitOne to fully appreciate it. lol

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

You know its funny that you can play Flac with any android phone or tablet but they cant seem to figure out how to make it operational on a HU. In fact Apple has their version of Flac.


----------



## xxx_busa

even have a commercial on TV with a Duck walking around barking A-Flac or is it Ah ****


----------



## maggie-g

thehatedguy said:


> I remember 8" floppy disks...lol.


Were those different from the 7.25" floppies (that were actually floppy unlike 3.5" floppies that didnt bend so well)?


----------



## Rs roms

The link is still hot. Thank you ErinH for awesome collection. Can't wait to try them in my car.


----------



## Hoptologist

Haim is super good. Falling and Forever are my 2 favorites by them, but it's all good. Forever though... talk about TACTILE bass. Some of the most tactile bass I've ever heard on any song (occurs like 4 times throughout the song, never counted, just an estimate), and sounds so good.


----------



## Ted J

Sorry for the questions but what does GTG stand for? And what is a .flac file format?

Also, do you still have it up for download? I ask for it's been a while since you said you were about to take the link down.


----------



## Rs roms

Ted J said:


> Sorry for the questions but what does GTG stand for? And what is a .flac file format?
> 
> Also, do you still have it up for download? I ask for it's been a while since you said you were about to take the link down.


Get together 
FLAC stands for Free lossless audio codec. 
The link is still hot, downloaded today without any issue.
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted J

Rs roms said:


> Get together
> FLAC stands for Free lossless audio codec.
> The link is still hot, downloaded today without any issue.
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks for the info and answers!


----------



## Rs roms

In the 2nd song of playlist which is "Trespassing" , where exactly is the bass located. On my system, its slightly right and behind the singer. RHD vehicle


----------



## naiku

Offroader5 said:


> When it comes to the Lorde track, you're missing out on a lot without a sub  (and it's not subtle)


I downloaded this yesterday to have available for a GTG this weekend, and you know, I hate that Lorde track, which likely explains why I have never listened to it in the car. Well, yesterday after work I put it on..... 

What the heck? hahaha I feel like my sub just got its ass kicked.


----------

